# Bs animal control



## Pistolpete (Jan 31, 2020)

Monday ac came n took my dogs w no warrant or reason n wont communicate n wont let me on property to see them, what do I need to do to get my dogs back n can I sue for illegal search and seizure and illegally containing


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Depends on your state. Here in PA, AC can't do any kind of enforcement without the police with them. My first call would be a lawyer.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

As AGK stated don’t know without knowing where you live and the circumstances of why this action took place. More info please. 

Joe


----------

